

Remote Pair Programming Resources - zapnap
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Remote-Pair-Programming-Resource.html&Itemid=29

======
callmeed
Interesting. All the tool he mentions are fairly separate. Makes me think you
could build a startup around "remote pair programming". Something like the
best parts of

VNC + Etherpad/TextMate + Basecamp + Github + Trac

in a real-time sort of way

